# Smelt



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

Any one here dip net them when they run. I can rember as a kid getting woke up by my dad at all hours of the nite when they ran. We would not clean 24 of them and froze them for pike bait


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I used to do it when I was younger and still cherish the hours spent with a pair of sissors, good friends and family cleaning them.

The first batch of fry tasted so good too.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I remember cleaning them in the bathroom sink of my dormitory.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Not smelt but herring. Jigged them. Used mostly for bait for cod or salmon. Jigging is a fun. The water boils as the herring move through. Silver flashing through the water. Was not a night time thing either.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Used to when they ran on Lake Superior in the spring. Would collect garbage cans full. The run is not so much any more.

We used to clean them using only a scissors and our thumbs.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Is there anyplace in the lower 48 where you can still legally net smelt?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Fishindude said:


> Is there anyplace in the lower 48 where you can still legally net smelt?


https://www.travelashlandcounty.com/rec-trail-reports/smelt-fishing-report/


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm not positive but I think it's still legal to dip net them in MN. It's just that the runs have significantly declined.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> https://www.travelashlandcounty.com/rec-trail-reports/smelt-fishing-report/


Looks like you can still fish for smelt...just have to pay for parking....LOL

We live on Lake Michigan and used to have massive smelt runs....dip nets, lanterns or car headlight wire to 12 battery....

Seine nets and chest waders were use across some of the tributaries at the mouth..... pulling out a 5 gal bucket with each crossing.
We work 2nd shift...guy would come in..."Smelt are running"....so when got out of work....stop at the saloon, pick up a 12 pack and head down.

Grills set on the beach...for eating...partying and catching fish.....I would bring home a 5 gal bucket full....Give it t DW for her to clean(she didn't mind)....and go to bed at dawn....

Some say (7) the lake trout and coho salmon have reduced the numbers to almost nothing.
Lake perch have also been in short supply....not sure if that related.

Anyway, not what it was...and smelt rigs are for sale ...cheap...at yard sales all over town.
DW used my dip net for decoration at the cabin.

Was a good time....and good eats.


----------



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

Ran here is nothing like use we are aloud 3 quotes a person now and people keep when they ate running quiet


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

They run in the Niagara river. Never dipped them myself. When I was a young boy I would go with my grandmother to babysit my two little cousins. Uncle Jim would always leave a bunch of smoked Smelt in the fridge for me. I loved those things.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I use to dip net them up by Green Bay, but the numbers are way down here too. I see the grocery store has them off Lake Michigan for sale $3.99 for 12 oz package.... that's not even enough for supper!

be


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

The VFW still have smelt frys. I think they buy them from commercial fisherman who net them in deep water before they make their run.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

The short time I lived up there, that became one of my favorite foods!


----------

